# 1995 100th Anniversary parts question -- the stem



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2017)

As many of you are aware these bikes are not entirely like the old ones...they are METRIC, and they used a 6mm? hex head (Allen) stem bolt.

What has always irked me was that I couldn't mount a bullet light exactly where it SHOULD be, and out of the way of my basket.

Is there a solution to replace the stem bolt with a more conventional type, or do I need to find a different stem?

I can handle needing a 14mm wrench for the axle nuts etc but this had to be the dumbest idea ever.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 15, 2017)

What model of bike do you have? All the cruiser type bikes I've seen have normal bolt type stems.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Jan 15, 2017)

rideahiggins said:


> What model of bike do you have? All the cruiser type bikes I've seen have normal bolt type stems.




I'm guessing a '95 Cruiser Deluxe with the goofy aluminum stem and hex bolts.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2017)

Classic Cruiser. I had the springer model too when it was new. Yes, as stpeteschwinn said the goofy one.

The iridescent overlay green on maroon doesn't even change hue anymore. I tried to take the CPSC warning off of the bar but gave up for fear of harming the finish.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2017)

I had one like this, without a rack and tank but black with red accents, got it new at the dealer.

Cruiser SS?

Mine is still at the shop.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah, Cruiser SS...I put some big handlebars bars on it ASAP and it now has a nice thin Troxel seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> As many of you are aware these bikes are not entirely like the old ones...they are METRIC, and they used a 6mm? hex head (Allen) stem bolt.
> 
> *is there a solution to replace the stem bolt with a more conventional type, or do I need to find a different stem?*
> .




I had a 2006 SS in Lime Green with that stem. If my memory is correct, the socket head bolt was recessed so installing a standard hex bolt won't work unless you milled down the stem an the bolt area or filled in the recess. I'd look for a replacement IIWY.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Jan 15, 2017)

I believe the mid to late 60's onward stems (but not the heavier diameter earlier) will work for you.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2017)

Ah, that is good news. I'll look around here.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2017)

Like THIS?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-razor-stem-complete-and-nice.103411/


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2017)

That's the 40-50's stem and it has the larger OD. Schwinn used a thicker gauge steer tube starting in 66 so the stem OD is smaller.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, nuts...could use some direction of this then...the CABE is the first place to look.


----------

